# My very first time riding on 9W------> June 4, 2011



## NYC_CAAD

Started riding the last 2 weeks of May. My first ride was down The West Side Highway all the way to the seaport and back (165th St.) 

(2) ride down to 23rd St and back. (165th St.) 

June 4th (3) ride I decided to ride on 9W after reading on the forums on how popular 9W has become. Starting point (GWB) up to lamont campus columbia university.


----------



## eugenetsang

9w is an excellent route for intermediate riders. It maybe a little challenging for beginners. But after 3or 4 rides up to Piermont, you'll eventually get the hang of it. Tons of cyclists in huge packs ride up there on the weekends. 

Riding solo may not be as exciting. So bring a few of your fellow friends. You can switch it up by alternating drafts. Your legs and body will definitely thank you at the end of each ride.

Also, you should end your ride at the Bunburys Coffee shop in Piermont. Its a cyclist friendly coffee shop and that is also where many cyclist stop off before turning back south.

Or if you have time, ride up to Nyack. it'll add another 10 miles or so on your ride (one way).


----------



## Sloburu

Always wanted to try 9w just really don't know where it starts. Like from the gwb where do you go from there?


----------



## Bluffplace

Sloburu said:


> Always wanted to try 9w just really don't know where it starts. Like from the gwb where do you go from there?


Its easy. 
When you cross the bridge make a right. Go to the end of that road and there is a T intersection. Make a left and then make a right at the light. Thats 9W.

To get to Piermont...
When you get to the Columbia Lamont Campus, there is a big downhill. Just keep going. About a mile after the road levels out, past the golf driving range. Look for a sign on your right that says Tallman State Park. Make that right turn, which is Rockland Rd and continue. Go down the hill and at the stop sign make a right. Keep going and you will get to the center of Piermont.


----------



## eugenetsang

forum will not let me post the link bc i do not have 10 post counts or more.


----------



## eugenetsang

getting closer


----------



## eugenetsang

almost there


----------



## eugenetsang

9 posts


----------



## eugenetsang

Really? 10 posts to post a link? 
:idea:


----------



## eugenetsang

heres the route via google maps. Starting from Strictly Bicycles in Ft Lee.



http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=2347+Hudson+Terrace,+Fort+Lee,+NJ+07024+(Strictly+Bicycles)&daddr=40.8831271,-73.9495941+to:40.8933239,-73.9422548+to:40.9214889,-73.9353289+to:40.964221,-73.9195049+to:41.02851,-73.92511+to:460+Piermont+Avenue,+Piermont,+NY+10968-1266+(Bunburys+Coffee)&hl=en&sll=41.028154,-73.907862&sspn=0.035547,0.077162&geocode=FY5-bwId43eX-yGhsaZMpJNrYCmp7efht_bCiTG4a66qkBCBVQ%3BFbfTbwIdZp6X-yk_cRfyRPHCiTHrsePSyRqfdg%3BFYv7bwIdEruX-yllhMB1ZPHCiTFTKSnkDb2F1w%3BFZBpcAIdINaX-yltsEdUJ_LCiTEyKxwgdpNiBA%3BFX0QcQId8BOY-yllo9fr6e3CiTFwJBk6w8kxLQ%3BFZ4LcgIdCv6X-yl7kAAQ-uvCiTFaLmQYTX0txA%3BFdw3cgIdTiGY-yHRG67b3CJzUylxQHZv6uvCiTF93lQMakFGQA&mra=dpe&mrsp=5&sz=14&via=1,2,3,4,5&dirflg=b&z=14&lci=bike


----------



## Sloburu

That's great man thanks. Will look forward to getting there in a week or two.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Thanks eugenetsang for the info.. The coffee shop you talk about? Is that pass "9W Market" 243 Route 9W, Palisades, NY 10964?

My ride to piermont on 6/18. I didn't expect the hill while going over the border.. LMAO.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=253229

Thank you.
*(oh BTW, I should be ready for Nyack within 2 weeks)*


eugenetsang said:


> 9w is an excellent route for intermediate riders. It maybe a little challenging for beginners. But after 3or 4 rides up to Piermont, you'll eventually get the hang of it. Tons of cyclists in huge packs ride up there on the weekends.
> 
> Riding solo may not be as exciting. So bring a few of your fellow friends. You can switch it up by alternating drafts. Your legs and body will definitely thank you at the end of each ride.
> 
> Also, you should end your ride at the Bunburys Coffee shop in Piermont. Its a cyclist friendly coffee shop and that is also where many cyclist stop off before turning back south.
> 
> Or if you have time, ride up to Nyack. it'll add another 10 miles or so on your ride (one way).


----------



## eugenetsang

No problem. My initial experiences of the Piermont route is this... Riding from Ft Lee into Piermont is far easier than the reverse commute.

Riding into Piermont, there are a few short climbs and some nice and long descents where you can rest your legs.. But as physics states, what comes around, goes around.. So once youre in Piermont, its strongly advised that you rest those legs and grab something to eat... Bc the return route will be tough! haha


----------



## Sloburu

9w is pretty good went up to nyack and back from the south street seaport. Yeah it gets kinda boring doing it solo. Overall out was a good ride. thanks for the directions.


----------



## eugenetsang

NYC_CAAD said:


> Thanks eugenetsang for the info.. The coffee shop you talk about? Is that pass "9W Market" 243 Route 9W, Palisades, NY 10964?
> 
> My ride to piermont on 6/18. I didn't expect the hill while going over the border.. LMAO.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=253229
> 
> Thank you.
> *(oh BTW, I should be ready for Nyack within 2 weeks)*



sorry! i don't visit the forums frequent enough... but the coffee shop that i was talking about is in the center of town (Piermont). Its called Bunbury's. There is also another coffee shop along 9w. Pretty sure that was the one that you were probably referring to. I see a lot of cyclist turn into there.. But i have yet to pay it a visit.

Yes, there are a few ass kicking hills along the way. But its definitely rewarding when you're finally able to enjoy that nice cold beer and talk about the ride!


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Great! I went riding up to Piermont today in the morning and totally forgot about Bunbury's. I usually do a U-TURN a few feet after the sign "Village of piermont" Hopefully next time i'll make it to Bunbury's.



eugenetsang said:


> sorry! i don't visit the forums frequent enough... but the coffee shop that i was talking about is in the center of town (Piermont). Its called Bunbury's. There is also another coffee shop along 9w. Pretty sure that was the one that you were probably referring to. I see a lot of cyclist turn into there.. But i have yet to pay it a visit.
> 
> Yes, there are a few ass kicking hills along the way. But its definitely rewarding when you're finally able to enjoy that nice cold beer and talk about the ride!


----------



## NYC_CAAD

9W Market" 243 Route 9W, Palisades, NY 10964.. 



NYC_CAAD said:


> Great! I went riding up to Piermont today in the morning and totally forgot about Bunbury's. I usually do a U-TURN a few feet after the sign "Village of piermont" Hopefully next time i'll make it to Bunbury's.


----------



## Persephone

Great route. Even during the week, not as much traffic as in the city (if you can get out).


----------



## Vibe

Riding from midtown west, going over to the GWB and then up to Piermont. Excited since this is a new route for me and first time riding with a group!


----------



## stoked

I've been riding those roads for years. Just heads up to new comers to obey the stop signs and traffic lights and ride in single-file between Piermont and Nyack. They are enforcing laws more strictly past a couple of years. 

If you build up a good base, take Henry Hudson Dr aka River Rd up to Piermont/Nyack. When you feel like doing a century, then ride past Nyack and hit Harriman State Park followed by Bear Mtn and back.


----------



## jmoryl

stoked said:


> I've been riding those roads for years. Just heads up to new comers to obey the stop signs and traffic lights and ride in single-file between Piermont and Nyack. They are enforcing laws more strictly past a couple of years.


Or, better yet, take Tweed Blvd./Co. Rt. 5 off 9W to Nyack to avoid going through Piermont all together. You'll get a better workout.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Nice. Something new for the weekend..  Where to find "weed Blvd./Co. Rt. 5" I never seen Rt. 5 while riding on 9W?



jmoryl said:


> Or, better yet, take Tweed Blvd./Co. Rt. 5 off 9W to Nyack to avoid going through Piermont all together. You'll get a better workout.


----------



## jmoryl

Do a google map on Piermont, NY and you will see where I mean. If you are going north on 9W, don't go down into town at the Rt. 340 intersection, but continue on over the viaduct. After about half a mile or so you will see a steep road going off to your left - that is is. Once you get by the initial steep part, it goes up fairly gradually, but then there are some steep bits before you get back down to Nyack.


----------



## psycleridr

I would stay off this one for now. It is a nice loop in there with some good climbing but OP said he just started riding in May. If you fell comfortable climbing from Alpine boat basin ( on River Road in palisade park) and are also ok with climbing back into NJ from NY on 9W then give it a try. If you feel this is challenging enough wait till next year before giving Tweed a shot.


----------



## Vibe

Rode this last weekend, good ride. Rode from Woodside, Queens, through Queensborough Bridge, crosstown towards West Side Hwy bike path, north to GWB, 9W to Piermont and then backwards - about 63 miles total...my longest ride yet.


----------



## eugenetsang

Vibe,

Nice! If you want push yourself a little further and add another 10+ milesor so, you should ride up towards Nyack. On your way up, you have an amazing view of the Hudson.


----------



## Vibe

Thanks! I'm gonna park next to strickly's next time and bike farther than piermont. I want to ride up to harriman at least one time.


----------



## eugenetsang

If you plan on parking on Hudson Terr. Get there early otherwise parking will be a little tough. Also, bring some friends along for the ride. Or tag along with one of the groups that are there. It'll make the ride that more enjoyable!


----------



## Bluffplace

There is a group of nice and friendly guys that head out from Strictly bikes to Nyack on Sundays around 8am. I think TriLife and TerrierTri also meet up at Strictly. You can tag up with them.
If you want, you can drive up to Nyack and park near the Renciple Spoon. There is the Rocket Ride that heads out around 8:15am on Sundays. Also on Sundays at 8am there is a group that heads out from Toga in Nyack. They have an A B and C ride group.

Or
The easiest way is to create a new post with your intended ride, you may get someone to meet up with you.


----------



## Vibe

Hmm, I'm still a beginner and I don't know how fast TriLife and TerrierTri riders are although I was able to keep up with someone in my group who has been riding for two years and have been racing.

Are these no drop groups?


----------



## psycleridr

Vibe said:


> Thanks! I'm gonna park next to strickly's next time and bike farther than piermont. I want to ride up to harriman at least one time.


To bear mtn from here is about 80m round trip with around 6k elevation. Good ride as I did it last Saturday. You can also ride into Harriman in which case just getting into the park and turning back is about 55-60m. If you do the loop add 15 m for each loop.
You are more than welcome to ride with me any time. I am not a racer and more into just getting out and riding so I have done ride that avg 15 and also done groups ride that avg 18-19(my max with hills around here)

Below are a the two routes
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/96468132
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/93249905 

I will be out this Saturday at around 7am as need to be in Seacacus by 10:45am. PM is interested

Here is the one just to Harriman entrance. 
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/87041152 

As you can see speeds can vary, just depends on group


----------



## Vibe

Hey psycleridr, I'd love to join you one weekend. I want to try the Harriman entrance ride before the longer ones closer to a century ride to see how I do. I can't this weekend though, have two weddings - one on Saturday, one on Sunday (I'm a wedding photographer...www.angelitojusay.com). 

I'll PM you for sure. I'm always down to meet new people.


----------



## psycleridr

No problem. I also try to get out 1-2 per week so if you got nothing to do on weekday let me know


----------



## Mdeth1313

eugenetsang said:


> No problem. My initial experiences of the Piermont route is this... Riding from Ft Lee into Piermont is far easier than the reverse commute.
> 
> Riding into Piermont, there are a few short climbs and some nice and long descents where you can rest your legs.. But as physics states, what comes around, goes around.. So once youre in Piermont, its strongly advised that you rest those legs and grab something to eat... Bc the return route will be tough! haha



You could always head back to the GWB on 340 (Piermont Rd) back into NJ, in Tenafly you can wind your way up to Engle St and then work thru a few of the side streets- I used to work in Tenafly and commuted by bike a few days a week- I'd take 340 into work and when I left I'd do Engle St and work my way over to Churchill Rd (actually off Leroy St)- it's one big climb up but it's all residential w/ little to no traffic- at the top make a right on Woodland and take it all the way to E. Palisade Ave- make a left there and you're back at 9W.


----------



## eugenetsang

Is Leroy Street the street with all the big houses that dates back to the early 1900's? And also have a few Mc-Mansions?

A friend of mine who lives in New Milford mentioned a few back roads that has a few good climbs.


----------



## hennersnewyork

Quick question - does anyone know if and when the Queensboro/59th St Bridge closes to bikes overnight?


----------



## eugenetsang

Pretty sure its open 24/7. I've ridden over it at 1030pm and 1am...


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Amazing... I found Rt. 5. Its right after "School of Tappan Zee elementary" I watched and stared at the steep road from across the street for about 2/3 minutes.. Why i didn't take a picture???... I don't know.. This summers end I will finish 9W/Nyack. I haven't had the chance to ride up Nyack yet......Nyack-----> Here i come.... 



jmoryl said:


> Do a google map on Piermont, NY and you will see where I mean. If you are going north on 9W, don't go down into town at the Rt. 340 intersection, but continue on over the viaduct. After about half a mile or so you will see a steep road going off to your left - that is is. Once you get by the initial steep part, it goes up fairly gradually, but then there are some steep bits before you get back down to Nyack.


----------



## breader17

Sometime, instead of looping around on Ferdon, you should cut through Tallman on Rockland Rd. It brings you into Piermont without having to deal with the Intersections of 340 and Ferdon


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Ill try Tallman on Rockland Rd on Saturday....


----------



## tkmeister

I went up to Nyack for the first time this past weekend. It was not as bad as I thought it would be. I think I would try some of the route suggested here. The 340 route sounds like a nice option.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Hey Bluffplace?
Do you mean turn into the park or stay on the right entering "village of piermont"?



QUOTE=Bluffplace;3410163]Its easy. 
When you cross the bridge make a right. Go to the end of that road and there is a T intersection. Make a left and then make a right at the light. Thats 9W.

To get to Piermont...
When you get to the Columbia Lamont Campus, there is a big downhill. Just keep going. About a mile after the road levels out, past the golf driving range. Look for a sign on your right that says Tallman State Park. Make that right turn, which is Rockland Rd and continue. Go down the hill and at the stop sign make a right. Keep going and you will get to the center of Piermont.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bluffplace

When on 9W northbound, Just past the golf driving range, there is a sign that says Tallman State Park. Make a right. That street is called Rockland Rd. No need to turn into the park, just take Rockland Rd to the stop sign, make a right and that will put you in the heart of Piermont.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Great! planning on riding up 9W west nyack tomorrow...... I tried 2 weeks ago and failed. Made it till i saw the tappan zee bridge, while still riding up north i saw signs "South Nyack, I87 Albany, and 9W to the left.

Did i take the wrong path?


----------



## Bluffplace

NYC_CAAD said:


> Great! planning on riding up 9W west nyack tomorrow...... I tried 2 weeks ago and failed. Made it till i saw the tappan zee bridge, while still riding up north i saw signs "South Nyack, I80 Albany, and 9W to the left.
> 
> Did i take the wrong path?


No wrong path, just depends on where you want to go. If you go past Tallman State Park, you cross a bridge and after that, there is not really a bike lane. Most people drop down into Piermont. You can continue on Piermont Ave / River Road to the end, make a left and take the first right. Go up 1 block and the Runciple Spoon is there. Its a big hang out for riders. 

The Rockland bicycle club starts at Nyack and should get to Strictly Bicycles by 9:15am. You can just follow them to Piermont. I have not decided if I am going to ride with them or do something else tomorrow. If I do ride with them, just come up to me at Strictly and we can ride to Piermont/Nyack together. I have a red S-Works and my friend has a Cervelo S3 with zipps.


----------



## NYC_CAAD

Great! I'll do my best to make it to strictly bicycles.. I was thinking of leaving my Manhattan apartment at 7:30am.. and over the GWB by 7:45/7:55 am. I'm just a mile away from the GWB... What time were you planning to meet at strictly bicycles?

_Oh, BTW: I have a White/Red Cannondale CAAD8 105/ 2011 Model...._


----------



## vipergts

This sounds like a great ride! I have yet to venture out into new jersey but have looped manhattan island a few times. Considering i live 5 city blocks from the GWB on the manhattan side i should be riding out there! lol


----------



## NYC_CAAD

New pictures..


----------



## vipergts

Nice man! When did you ride out?


----------



## jmoryl

An update on bypassing Piermont via county Rt. 5 to Nyack. Was going to take this a few weeks ago but they have done chipseal on this road and it is treacherous. Turned onto the steep part off 9W and almost wiped out into a pile of loose gravel. Went about 100 yards before turning back (carefully, as coming down to 9W was worse than going up). Don't know how far they have done the chipseal...


----------



## NYC_CAAD

"Village Of Haverstraw" on 9/10/11
Nyack Beach on 9/10/11
Rockland Lake on 9/10/11

Stony Point on 9/17/11
Tappen Zee on 10/9/11



vipergts said:


> Nice man! When did you ride out?


----------



## vipergts

NYC_CAAD said:


> "Village Of Haverstraw" on 9/10/11
> Nyack Beach on 9/10/11
> Rockland Lake on 9/10/11
> 
> Stony Point on 9/17/11
> Tappen Zee on 10/9/11


Keeping all of these nice ones to yourself i see  I went up to Tappen Zee yesterday with a few buddies of mine. Walnut street kicked their rear lol

My friend walking up walnut. To his credit he is on a 1 speed.


10-16 Ride by Prodigy83, on Flickr


----------



## d-town-3-

We've all been there to the above post  at least he had a good excuse most of us simply can't make it up.

dt3


----------



## vipergts

d-town-3- said:


> We've all been there to the above post  at least he had a good excuse most of us simply can't make it up.
> 
> dt3


Exactly. I told him dont worry about this hill. When you go road bike you will breeze up on it. He has done centuries on his single speed which i have a lot of respect for!


----------



## d-town-3-

vipergts said:


> Exactly. I told him dont worry about this hill. When you go road bike you will breeze up on it. He has done centuries on his single speed which i have a lot of respect for!


Century on a single speed..wow! What gear does he ride in? That must be a big decision, really depends on how your feeling and how you'll think you'll be feeling @ mile 80.

dt3


----------



## eugenetsang

Sorry to bring this back from the dead... As most of you may already know, Ft Lee passed a new ordinance banning nonresidents from parking along Hudson Terrace and surrounding streets.

You may need to park at the lot (for a small fee). Or park down in the park... I also DO NOT recommend parking in front of the 7Eleven on Lemoine ave/Myrtle. Only to come back to our cars being vandalized. My car had been keyed. My other friend's car had milk poured all over it... And the kicker, being greeted by The owners of the 7/11.. Yelling at us and saying we parked longer than we should have.

My friends and I parked 3 cars at the metered spaces on a Sunday (free street parking on Sunday).. Owners complained that we parked there way too long... While we believed otherwise, we pointed to the public street sign.. Stating we haven't violated anything rules..

Anyways... I'm convinced that the owners of the 7/11 were behind our cars being vandalized... Its not worth parking there.. Not worth being harassed by the owners of the 7/11....


----------



## AlanE

Did you notify the police. Many convenience stores have surveillance cameras.


----------



## eugenetsang

AlanE,

I actually did not notify authorities... Only bc i had noticed the scratches after i got home and while i was unloading my bike.. meanwhile, my cycling buddy was indeed annoyed that he had what seemed to be milk caked onto the car, since it was 90+ degrees on sunday. He simply brushed off the incident and rinsed it off with water and napkins...


But i did bring up the topic with the guys at Strictly's... Asking where they recommend riders park their cars... They too recommended me talk to the police about this matter. '

Since i believe the owners were involved, I doubt they will cooperate by releasing their CCTV footage to me.. The guys at SB suggested I try to pull some footage from Fort Lee PD, since i was parked on a major intersection and they have cameras on that intersection...

After thinking long and hard.... its just too time consuming... Scratch wasnt that deep.. it can be buffed out. And my buddy's car wasnt damaged at all, just had some milk like substance poured all over it. Lesson learned. 

I guess to summarize this long pointless rant... If you're parking along Lemoine (9w) and Myrtle, in front of the 7Eleven, Park at your own risk. I suggest parking elsewhere... Even though you have EVERY right too (free metered parking on Sundays). The risk having your car vandalized and the constant harassment by the owners at 7Eleven is just not worth it...


----------

